# Dark Eldar June model release list



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are the plastic release list for June

via Frgt/10
I can confirm the following plastic kits for June:
Talos/Cronos
Scourges
Venom
Razorwing*
Voidraven*

*Unsure whether the flyers will be 1 kit or 2 at this stage
All fairly obvious stuff that we all speculated about a while back, but I'm just putting the 100% on them now.

No idea (yet) if there will be any metal models for this wave.

Wracks/Grotesques/Haemonculi are almost certainly NOT happening in June (99% sure on this one)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Here are the plastic release list for June
> 
> via Frgt/10
> I can confirm the following plastic kits for June:
> ...


well the email telling us about it clearly has a sneek peak wrack/grotesque on it as a model so i would say 99% certain one of those will be in that list

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...06-en_GB&utm_campaign=DarkEldarIncoming-en_GB


----------



## Thoughtweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome! More Dark Eldar goodies to wreck havoc with. I've been waiting for practically all of these things with great anticipation!

Now...all I have to do is make sure to save money for them after moving, getting my A+ certification, finishing my new computer, etc. These next three months my bank account is going to want to kill me. 

Thanks for the update, MadCowCrazy.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

that image actually resembles the talos picture in the codex entry, not the wrecks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

godzy said:


> that image actually resembles the talos picture in the codex entry, not the wrecks.


the one on the left looks like the grotesque on page 39 to me, the one on the right looks like the arm of the talos i will grant you that


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> the one on the left looks like the grotesque on page 39 to me, the one on the right looks like the arm of the talos i will grant you that


In the codex the talos and the grotesques have basically the same masks. And look at the armor above the helmet. In the codex the grotesques do not have armor anywhere near the head while the Talos does, exactly in the same area the model has armor.

I would say it is more likely to be a talos than a grotesque.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Huh. It's strange that GW is not releasing models for what could be used for an entirely different army for Dark Eldar, but it is nice to see these options represented as well.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG I was hoping that this wasn't something posted on 2 other forums and about 3 blogs a week ago...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Klaivex said:


> In the codex the talos and the grotesques have basically the same masks. And look at the armor above the helmet. In the codex the grotesques do not have armor anywhere near the head while the Talos does, exactly in the same area the model has armor.
> 
> I would say it is more likely to be a talos than a grotesque.


so how are you explaining away the fleshy neck thats on the picture and in the codex the grotesque has an armoured/bulky back protruding behind its head? plus the wrack/grotesque/homunculi portion of the army needs to be filled out with units as its currently empty. As important as the talos is it wouldnt make sense to produce the article with two sneaked photos from the same model.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad to see some more DE miniatures, gives them quite a complete line-up. I'll certainly be looking forward to getting some Scourges, maybe a Venom too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy with Scourges, I really like their design.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The helmet could be for scourges but I don't see why they would get rid of the grotesque's models and not make new ones.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That image on the left has to be from a wrack or grotesque. It does not make sense on another model. Therefore I believe they have to be on the release list.

However Madcowcrazy has been rarely wrong so this leaves me worried.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> so how are you explaining away the fleshy neck thats on the picture and in the codex the grotesque has an armoured/bulky back protruding behind its head? plus the wrack/grotesque/homunculi portion of the army needs to be filled out with units as its currently empty. As important as the talos is it wouldnt make sense to produce the article with two sneaked photos from the same model.


I am not explaining away the fleshy neck? The old talos has flesh on it as well. 

The grotesques don't have armor anywhere near their heads. They have a large hump of flesh with some tubs and some kind of injectors or electrodes (tubular things embedded in flesh). They certainly do not have any armor coming down above their mask like the model does.

It looks Talos to me 100%


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Happy with Scourges, I really like their design.


I'm sorry but am I among the few who thinks the new art makes them look like Hawkman gone bad?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Klaivex said:


> I am not explaining away the fleshy neck? The old talos has flesh on it as well.
> 
> The grotesques don't have armor anywhere near their heads. They have a large hump of flesh with some tubs and some kind of injectors or electrodes (tubular things embedded in flesh). They certainly do not have any armor coming down above their mask like the model does.
> 
> It looks Talos to me 100%


well im gonna go with grotesque, you taking one element (armour section possibly) and ignoreing the things that make it look like a grotesque, while ignoreing the fact the picture does not resemble the talos in the codex, talos in the codex has no flesh visable at the neck, the armour surrounds the head is is peaked at the forehead.
http://natfka.blogspot.com/2010/11/denizens-of-commorragh-talos-pain.html

the grotesque model could be a three unit plastic kit and the armour section could be a varient.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> well im gonna go with grotesque, you taking one element (armour section possibly) and ignoreing the things that make it look like a grotesque, while ignoreing the fact the picture does not resemble the talos in the codex, talos in the codex has no flesh visable at the neck, the armour surrounds the head is is peaked at the forehead.
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2010/11/denizens-of-commorragh-talos-pain.html
> 
> the grotesque model could be a three unit plastic kit and the armour section could be a varient.


The only thing that makes it look like a grotesque is the flesh. I would say neck but in the codex picture it doesn't even look like the grotesque has a neck. Grotesques and Talos have basically the same mask.

In the codex you are looking at the talos from a more head on angle while the model is more profile. Of course they would look different. And of course models can never look exactly like the pictures.

The armor, the way the tubes hang loosely instead of resting on a large chest like the grotesque, everything about looks more talos than grotesque unless they diverged from the grotesque codex picture fairly significantly.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

No matter how much I look at dark eldar, I can't help but think of Return of the Jedi with the skiffs, and Green Goblin with the flyers, awesome models like, they just put me off the army...

Look forward to seeing the rest of their stuff though, some of their other models are superb!

In a battle situation I'd shoot them first ;-)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> No matter how much I look at dark eldar, I can't help but think of Return of the Jedi with the skiffs, and Green Goblin with the flyers, awesome models like, they just put me off the army...


I consider all this a good thing. =)

Also, that picture fits poorly at best. Especially if you take a look at the actual mask in the codex.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> I consider all this a good thing. =)
> 
> Also, that picture fits poorly at best. Especially if you take a look at the actual mask in the codex.


 
It fits poorly because it is different sizes and one is an artist rendering an one is a picture of a 3 dimensional model both at different angles. This particular mask is not exactly like the talos in the codex but the same can be said for the grotesque's mask. Their are no slits in it, which both pictures have.

But look at the armor pattern:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree, that mask is dead fucking on.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well we can all argue "Whats being released". For all we know Gamesworkshop could just change their minds and release a 15ft foam penis! 

So, why dont stop arguing "No! they are going to release this" and start discussing "Well wouldnt it be cool if they did release this?" or "I hope they release this"

and MCC - i hope you are happy with the arguments you have caused!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> So, why dont stop arguing "No! they are going to release this" and start discussing "Well wouldnt it be cool if they did release this?" or "I hope they release this"


yes and then we can go skipping through a summer meadow holding hands:shok:, the whole point of the "sneek peak" is to start internet debates such as we are having though in this case i am clearly correct, its a grotesque


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

And I just spent just over a 100 quid converting Venoms.

HAHAHAHAHAHA....fuck off.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Well we can all argue "Whats being released". For all we know Gamesworkshop could just change their minds and release a 15ft foam penis!


I'd buy it.


----------

